# News - Anno 1404: Anno 1404 Kopierschutz: Online-Aktivierung via Key-Code notwendig



## System (17. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687518


----------



## DarthDevil (17. Juni 2009)

und schon wieder einmal geld gespart


----------



## armatus99 (17. Juni 2009)

schade, wollts eigentlich kaufen, naja, wird sich wer anders drüber freuen...


----------



## Hatuja (17. Juni 2009)

Schade, schade, schade. Ich habe die Vorgänger sehr gerne gespielt und war schon voller vorfreude auf das neue. Aber nicht mit DRM, dann können sie's behalten.
Und das DRM nichts bringt und Kunden ehr verschreckt, merkt EA ja auch langsam. Und dass die Verkaufszahlen trotzdem stimmen, sieht man an den Sims 3.
Vielleicht lernt er Ubisoft es ja auch irgendwann.


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

naja mir ziemlich egal kauf es mir trotzdem!
wenn man keine keys mehr hat einfach ne mail an UBI und fertig war bei EA titel die ich gekauft hab genauso!
muss man nicht mal die teure hotline anrufen
Auch wenn ich ein Revoke tool begrüßen würde aber das wird bestimmt noch nachgeliefert wie bei jedem spiel^^


----------



## PdT-ZH (17. Juni 2009)

*dan halt nicht *

schade, eben abbestellt
langsam aber sicher wird mir ubisoft immer unsympatischer, nimtm ja beinahe ea züge an


----------



## Martinroessler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Na toll, bei den Tom Clancy Games End War und HAWX haben sie drauf verzichtet, da dachte man schon es sei vorbei mit Ubi + DRM jetzt geht der Mist wieder los...


----------



## BLX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

habs auch eben wieder bei Amazon abbestellt. Auf sowas hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Abbadon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Sry, aber das ist für mich kein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Es ist ja nur eine Online-Registrierung, was ist dabei? Es wird sogar erwähnt, das Daten NICHT an dritte weitergeletiet werden. Für die, die kein Internet zu Hause besitzen, ist es natürlich scheiße, dann muss er sich entweder ein Netz zulegen oder das Game bei jemanden registrieren, der Internet besitzt. Desweiteren steht auch nicht da, das man das Game maximal  nur "xy" registrieren kann.  Hab schon oft Games mit Onlineregistrierungen gehabt und hatte noch NIE irgendwelche Probs damit. Wenn der Key aufgebraucht ist, schickt man den Jungs vom Support einfach ne Mail und die schicken dir kostenlos einen neuen. Das dauert maximal 1-2 Tage. Also, verstehe ich das rumgemosere hier echt nicht.


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich versteh das auch nicht wenn man sich software kauft ist das gang und gebe mit den lizenzen meist sind die sogar zeitbegrenzt... da meckern komischerweise die wenigsten!

hotline ist ned notwendig weil jeder hat eine (oder mehrere) email addressen und einen key bekommt man 100%! 
ausser du meldest dich jeden tag das du einen brauchst dann evttl nicht mehr!


----------



## DarthKane (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@alle abbesteller

spielt ihr den andere spiele? bei fast allen muss man sich im internet registrieren


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Aktivierung und Registrierung sind doch zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, oder?
Muss man denn das Spiel auch registrieren (also mit Name, Adresse usw...) oder muss man nur den Key online übertragen?

Mit letzterem hätte ich kein Problem, aber einen UBI.com Account möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt extra einrichten.

Übrigens, die Holztruhe sieht ziemlich hochwertig aus. 
Hab die CE auch schon vorbestellt.


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 17.06.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktivierung und Registrierung sind doch zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, oder?
> Muss man denn das Spiel auch registrieren (also mit Name, Adresse usw...) oder muss man nur den Key online übertragen?



du musst es nur aktivieren das registrieren ist freiwillig und nur notwenig wenn du die onlinefeatures nutzen willst!
das registrationsfenster was man auf den screens sieht kann man laut gamestar komplett ignorieren


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 17.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> du musst es nur aktivieren das registrieren ist freiwillig und nur notwenig wenn du die onlinefeatures nutzen willst!



Onlinefeatures? Also den nicht existenten Multiplayer? 

Danke auf jeden Fall. Das beruhigt schon mal.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 17.06.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 17.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steht auch in der Meldung  

Zitat: "Die InGame-Online-Registrierung ist hingegen freiwillig."


----------



## thefury2008 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mir ist das sowas von egal , mit dem Kopierschutz. Ich will das Spiel sofort haben^^.
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit DRM Maßnahmen.   Anno wird geil !!


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 17.06.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 17.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glaube spielstände hochladen und vergleichen und so schmarrn virtueller schwanzvergleich halt


----------



## SirVolkmar (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				armatus99 am 17.06.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, wollts eigentlich kaufen, naja, wird sich wer anders drüber freuen...


Wollte das Spiel meine Eltern schenken die ja sowas Spielen.
Leider haben sie kein Internet und wollen auch kein Anschluss, mit 70 ist das auch zu verstehen.
Warum werden ehrliche Käufer so behandelt.
Die Industrie zwingt uns zur Raubkopie.


----------



## Bensta (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ein Spiel auf das man sich freut abbestellen ? Das ist doch albern und kindisch. Ich würde meine Software auch so sicher wie möglich machen.


----------



## NinjaWursti (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Und tschüss Anno 1404.


----------



## Relactus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Abbadon am 17.06.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, aber das ist für mich kein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Es ist ja nur eine Online-Registrierung, was ist dabei? Es wird sogar erwähnt, das Daten NICHT an dritte weitergeletiet werden. Für die, die kein Internet zu Hause besitzen, ist es natürlich scheiße, dann muss er sich entweder ein Netz zulegen oder das Game bei jemanden registrieren, der Internet besitzt. Desweiteren steht auch nicht da, das man das Game maximal  nur "xy" registrieren kann.  Hab schon oft Games mit Onlineregistrierungen gehabt und hatte noch NIE irgendwelche Probs damit. Wenn der Key aufgebraucht ist, schickt man den Jungs vom Support einfach ne Mail und die schicken dir kostenlos einen neuen. Das dauert maximal 1-2 Tage. Also, verstehe ich das rumgemosere hier echt nicht.



bin genau deiner Meinung!  Ich wüsste nicht welche Nachteile das mit sich bringt...  ich kaufs mir auf jeden fall


----------



## Calyptratus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hatte kürzlich nen agressiven Trojaner der mir den Master Boot Record zerschossen hat: konnte kein Spiel mehr deinstallieren, nix ging mehr. Konnte nichtmals mehr von Windows-CD booten. Keine Ahnung wo der herkam, bin eigentlich sehr vorsichtig und so gut es geht geschützt (Antivir, Firewall...).
Musste dann im Laden die Festplatte formatieren lassen und alles neu aufspielen. 
Ergebnis: Spiele mit DRM aber ohne Revoke Tool kann ich jetzt 1 x weniger installieren. 
Da ich gottseidank nur eine Handvoll Spiele mit Onlineaktivierung gekauft habe (so 4 oder 5) ist das nicht weiter schlimm. Werde also weiterhin Spiele mit Aktivierung meiden wie die Pest! 
*Anno1404vonEinkaufslistestreich...*


----------



## flight19 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NinjaWursti am 17.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und tschüss Anno 1404.


geh doch einfach in die ecke ne runde weinen...
onlineaktivierungen werden zur zukunft von spielen gehören... wer damit nicht klar kommt hat selber schuld wenn er die ganzen gute spielen verpasst und später evtl. gar nicht mehr zocken kann.
für user ohne inet ist es wie schon gesagt kacke... aber das ist ein anderes thema. darum sollten sich andere kümmern und nicht die entwickler.


----------



## SirVolkmar (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DarthKane am 17.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> @alle abbesteller
> 
> *spielt ihr den andere spiele? bei fast allen muss man sich im Internet registrieren*



Natürlich gibt es tolle Spiele ohne Internet Aktivierung wo nur ein Key eingetragen werden muß und die Cd/DVD im Laufwerk sein muß und damit habe ich keine Probleme.
z.b. King's Bounty ; The Witcher ; Drakensang nur einige zu nennen.
Das geht doch so auch.


----------



## Pwned666 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Und?
Vor Monaten gab es schonmal eine Meldung das Anno1404 ein Onlineportal haben wird.
Onlineportal ... Onlineportal ... hmmm... war mir von vorne rein klar und ich hab kein Problem damit. 



Aber naja, das wird wieder übertriebenes rumgeheule von leuten die es auch mit keinem Kopierschutz nur gesaugt hätten.  
Kenn nicht einen PC Spieler der kein internet zuhause hat.


----------



## flight19 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Calyptratus am 17.06.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte kürzlich nen agressiven Trojaner der mir den Master Boot Record zerschossen hat: konnte kein Spiel mehr deinstallieren, nix ging mehr. Konnte nichtmals mehr von Windows-CD booten. Keine Ahnung wo der herkam, bin eigentlich sehr vorsichtig und so gut es geht geschützt (Antivir, Firewall...).
> Musste dann im Laden die Festplatte formatieren lassen und alles neu aufspielen.
> Ergebnis: Spiele mit DRM aber ohne Revoke Tool kann ich jetzt 1 x weniger installieren.
> Da ich gottseidank nur eine Handvoll Spiele mit Onlineaktivierung gekauft habe (so 4 oder 5) ist das nicht weiter schlimm. Werde also weiterhin Spiele mit Aktivierung meiden wie die Pest!
> *Anno1404vonEinkaufslistestreich...*


mmh das ist ja kacke... aber nicht alle spiele haben eine begrenzung.  GTA4, Mirrors Edge, und Bioshock ( nach dem patch) kaufst du die auch nicht.


----------



## BLX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 17.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel auf das man sich freut abbestellen ? Das ist doch albern und kindisch. Ich würde meine Software auch so sicher wie möglich machen.



vielleicht bin ich mit meinen 40 Jahren auch etwas altmodisch eingestellt. Aber wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe lege ich es ein, es wird installiert und der Kopierschutz darf gerne die CD /  DVD auf das Original prüfen. Das wars !
Ich habe kein Interesse, in irgend einer Form (Aktivierung) Kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufzunehmen bevor ich das Spiel benutzen kann oder mit der Anzahl von Installationen Buch zu führen und im Zweifelsfall dem Support hinterher zu hecheln um einen neuen Key zu erhalten. Wie andere auch spiele ich oft Titel, die schon viele Jahre im Regal verstauben. Wenn Ubi-Soft in ein paar Jahren von der Bildfläche verschwinden würde, könnte ich das gute 1404 also u.U. in die Tonne hauen: no, thanx !

Es ist das gute Recht von Ubisoft, diese Form des Kopierschutzes zu wählen. Genauso ist es aber auch mein Recht, unter diesen Bedingungen auf einen Kauf zu verzichten.

Ich wünsche Ubisoft also viel Erfolg (Gewinn) mit diesem Produkt. Meine Kohle bekommt ihr nicht.


----------



## Rakyr (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

DRM gefällt mir zwar auch nicht, aber ist kein Kaufkriterium. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich bis jetzt kein Spiel mehr als 2mal installiert (außer HL2 und CSS, aber das ist Steam Sache).
Ich meine, so oft setz ich meinen PC nicht neu auf und zumindest in den letzten 2 Jahren ist auch nichts kaputt gegangen was eine Neuinstallation erfordert hätte, von daher...

Ich glaube sowieso, dass die meisten Leute die hier meinen sich Anno dh nicht zu kaufen in einer ersten Welle von Missfallen total überreagieren und es sich trotzdem kaufen... oder anderweitig besorgen. Die wenigsten Leute stehen zu ihrem Wort.


----------



## Lurelein (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin Annoholic, ich kauf mir das Spiel natürlich trotzdem


----------



## crackajack (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 17.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel auf das man sich freut abbestellen ? Das ist doch albern und kindisch.


Nö, das ist bloß konsequent.
Wenn das erwünschte Produkt einen Makel aufweist, den man eben nicht mit bezahlen möchte, dann ist Verzicht das richtige.

3x aktivieren ist nicht gerade viel wenn man vielleicht einen Zweitrechner als Student hat, vielleicht auch mal unter Seven das Spiel testet. Und schon darf man sich ans Telefon klemmen sobald ein HW-Teil getauscht wird.
Kein Riesenaufwand, sicher, aber wenn man das mit mehreren Spielen machen will, weil man halt gerne mal alte Sachen rausholt? Am PC sowieso installationsbedingt immer schon langwieriger wie auf Konsole, aber auf Keybestellungen warten, muss man dann nicht auch noch haben.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BLX am 17.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ubi-Soft in ein paar Jahren von der Bildfläche verschwinden würde, könnte ich das gute 1404 also u.U. in die Tonne hauen: no, thanx !



In einem solchen Fall würde bestimmt ein Patch nachgeliefert, der die Aktivierungen unnötig macht.


----------



## crackajack (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 17.06.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> BLX am 17.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bestimmt?
Steht das irgendwo in den Lizenzbedingungen?
Man darf hoffen, aber das war es dann schon.

Genauso wie Spielehersteller auch nicht für minimal älterere Spiele darauf schauen das sie komplett vistatauglich werden, wird in ein paar Jahren ev. keiner drauf schauen ob das DRM von Anno&Co noch funktioniert.

Edit: Vielleicht nimmt man es früher oder später sogar einfach wieder per Patch raus, aber derzeit ist 3x aktivieren eben Stand der Dinge.


----------



## Solon25 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Abbadon am 17.06.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> * Das dauert maximal 1-2 Tage*. Also, verstehe ich das rumgemosere hier echt nicht.


Du beantwortest es doch schon selber... Im ungünstigsten Fall, evtl. noch am Wochenende, passiert ein Malleur, _"Oh, war das 3. mal"_ und schon darfste warten  Kannst es also nicht spielen wann du willst, bei anderen ohne sowas kann ich wenigstens *immer* spielen wann *ich* will


----------



## babajager (17. Juni 2009)

System am 17.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



weiss einer welche bedeutung die mandeln in dem beutel der collectors edition haben?


----------



## einkaufswagen (17. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich, warum die Hersteller nicht den Weg gehen, den Blizzard mit seinem "Authenticator" beschreitet... So ein Ding jedem Spiel beizulegen kann ja nicht wirklich die Welt kosten, bei den Stückzahlen das wäre imho genauso sicher, wie der Tages-Quatsch - denn der wird sicher auch schon vorm Release wieder gecracked sein...


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

einkaufswagen am 17.06.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, warum die Hersteller nicht den Weg gehen, den Blizzard mit seinem "Authenticator" beschreitet... So ein Ding jedem Spiel beizulegen kann ja nicht wirklich die Welt kosten, bei den Stückzahlen das wäre imho genauso sicher, wie der Tages-Quatsch - denn der wird sicher auch schon vorm Release wieder gecracked sein...




ganz ehrlich dann würden sich wieder welche aufregen udn sagen was is wenn man teil verliert usw usw!
man kann es den leuten nie recht machen!
allerdings frage ich mich warum es nicht alle machen wie Stardock die haben ihr Sins of a Solare Empire, was eigentlich nischengenre ist, ohne kopierschutz über 500000 mal verkaufen können (stand september 200


----------



## st99 (17. Juni 2009)

babajager am 17.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 17.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Mandelsamen kannste einbuddeln und dich freuen wenn was wächst


----------



## BLX (17. Juni 2009)

st99 am 17.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 17.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicher wächst ein Tages-Bäumchen, für das Du nach 3 mal ernten nen neuen Key brauchst


----------



## husl (17. Juni 2009)

also ich verstehe die boykott ankündigungen auch nicht, da - für mich - der "aufwand" dahinter in keiner relation zum spielspass steht.
man muss ja auch keine prinzipien verraten oder sich informationstechnisch ausliefern.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Juni 2009)

babajager am 17.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 17.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die funktionieren wie Zauberbohnen, man pflanzt sie ein und es wächts ein Mandelbaum in ein geheimen Königreich, nur brauchen die Mandeln 2 Nächte um zu wachsen, nicht nur eine.

Nein - Scherz beiseite. Welche Bedeutung hat z.B. eine Big Daddy- Figur in der Bioshock collectors edition?
Eine sentimentale - vermute ich.


----------



## HOD (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 17.06.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 3x aktivieren ist nicht gerade viel wenn man vielleicht einen Zweitrechner als Student hat, vielleicht auch mal unter Seven das Spiel testet. Und schon darf man sich ans Telefon klemmen sobald ein HW-Teil getauscht wird.






> Wie üblich, dürfen Sie Anno 1404 auf drei Rechnern installieren...






> Auch bei Austausch diverser Hardware-Komponenten (Mainboard etc.) müssen Sie einen neuen Key beim Support anfordern....



Ich geh davon aus, dass man das Spiel auf drei* verschiedenen* Rechnern installieren darf. Somit kann sich auch ein Student Anno auf dem zweiten oder dritten Rechner installieren (Wenn man sich als Student sowas überhaupt leisten kann. )
Eine Neuinstallation begrenzt die Zahl der Aktivierungen eigentlich nicht, da man das Spiel normalerweise unbegrenzt oft auf den drei unterschiedlichen PCs installieren kann.

Wird die Festplatte formatiert und das Spiel neu aufgespielt, so ist das gar kein Problem. Der Kopierschutz erkennt, dass es der gleiche PC wie zuvor ist. 
Wird dagegen die Hardware getauscht (siehe Zitat oben), so wird eine Aktivierung "verbraucht". Aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft wechselt ihr eure Hardware? Ich nur etwa alle zwei Jahre. 


Ich persönlich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, dass der Kopierschutz für mich einige Vorteile birgt. 
In der Regel teile ich mir Spiele nämlich mit meinen Bruder und da die DVD, während des spielens, nicht im Laufwerk verbleiben muss, können ich und mein Bruder problemlos (und ohne Crack) gleichzeitig in den Genuss von Anno 1404 kommen.

Richtig problematisch ist es nur für die, die tatsächlich über keinen Internetzugang verfügen.  Da aber selbst ein analoges Modem ausreichend ist, sollte das nur wenige betreffen. 

Mein Fazit: 
Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung und werde mir Anno kaufen.


----------



## bernder (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hm... 
Wozu bracuhen die das Geburtsdatum?
Sobald die Entwickler mir ihren Lebenslauf mitschicken werde ich mich über so etwas registrieren.   

Aber keine Sorge eure Kontonummer und PIN werde ich "optional" lassen.


----------



## BiAir (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bernder am 17.06.2009 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm...
> Wozu bracuhen die das Geburtsdatum?
> Sobald die Entwickler mir ihren Lebenslauf mitschicken werde ich mich über so etwas registrieren.
> 
> Aber keine Sorge eure Kontonummer und PIN werde ich "optional" lassen.



Es lebe die Statistik! Möglicherweise sieht man Blut und abgetrentes, wenn man angibt älter als 18 Jahre zu sein.  
ne im ernst... /offtopic

Anno hat *KEINEN Multiplayer Part* von daher ein absolutes No Go! Ich warte ab und sehe mal was passiert.
greez


----------



## krucki1 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bravo, ein Käufer weniger. Mein Vater hat berufsbedingt eine Zweitwohnung -ohne Internetzugang. Somit wird das Spiel für ihn uninteressant.


----------



## Graugon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wer Ubisoft direkt ansprechen will sollte im offiziellen Forum in diesem Beitrag seine Meinung äussern: http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/4921078286/m/1381016267/p/14.


----------



## FMEA (17. Juni 2009)

Nein zu DRM

geld gespart


----------



## henric (17. Juni 2009)

Immer das Kleingedruckte! Da könnte man ja denken das Ubisoft vorsätzlich den Kunden täuschen will, um die Verkaufszahlen zu steigern. Die Dummen sind dann wieder mal die Kunden und  der Handel.


----------



## WhiskyFuneral (17. Juni 2009)

Ja aber ist es nicht so, dass ich das Spiel auf einem anderen Rechner (mit Internet) registrieren kann und auf einem anderen Spielen? So zumindest war es bei Sacred 2.
Ich find das ganze schon wieder nervig, wozu brauch ein Offline Spiel eine Online 
Aktivierung? 

Defintiv wird sich Anno super verkaufen und definitiv werden alle die es nicht kaufen und trotzdem spielen wollen es auch können, ganz ohne nervige Aktivierung. 

Wie hier schon einige sagten, wenn ich irgendwann in paar Jahren einfach mal wieder spielen will muss ich vermutlich erstmal eine e-mail schreiben und warten, und genau das ist für mich auch der entscheidene Nachteil. Was ist wenn man dann gerade kein Internet hat, warum auch immer. Ehrlich gekauft das Spiel und kann es dann nicht spielen, da lachen einen vermutlich die Leute mit illegalen Versionen und Crack noch aus.


----------



## tetaro (17. Juni 2009)

Solange man Lizenzen bei Deinstallationen problemlos (und ohne Bettelei) zurückbekommt, von mir aus, ansonsten nichts für mich. Selbst wenn ich mir jede Woche einen anderen Prozessor einbauen will, geht das niemanden was an, am wengsten irgendein Spiel.


----------



## FMEA (17. Juni 2009)

WhiskyFuneral am 17.06.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> da lachen einen vermutlich die Leute mit illegalen Versionen und Crack noch aus.


vermutlich nicht nur vermutlich


----------



## Fyrex (17. Juni 2009)

Ein wesentlich kundenfreundlicherer (und auch effektiverer) Kopierschutz wäre es gewesen, einen Multiplayer einzubauen. So wird der Kopierschutz sowieso bald geknackt, und man hat nicht mal die Einschränkungen, nicht mit Anderen spielen zu können, da das sowieso nicht geht.

Das Spiel an sich wird garantiert klasse, und ein muss für jeden Aufbau-Fan. Aber der MP fehlt mir schon jetzt.


----------



## hTr (17. Juni 2009)

Heute Abend wird eine Demo veröffentlicht


----------



## totman (17. Juni 2009)

hTr am 17.06.2009 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend wird eine Demo veröffentlicht



Woher weißt Du das denn bzw ist das sicher


----------



## opexs (17. Juni 2009)

totman am 17.06.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hTr am 17.06.2009 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steht hier: http://anno.de.ubi.com/downloads.php#demos


----------



## Relactus (17. Juni 2009)

opexs am 17.06.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> totman am 17.06.2009 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juhuu nur noch ne halbe stunde dann wird die demo runtergeladen


----------



## White-Devil (17. Juni 2009)

auf drei verschiedenen rechnern kann man es installieren? das heisst es wird beim deinstallieren wieder eine installation freigegeben? wahrscheinlich eher nicht oder?
also im schlechten fall wenn ich es auf zwei rechner installiere und danach beide aufrüste und es neu installieren will, kann ich es nur noch auf einem wieder installieren und muss dann den support kontaktieren... ^^

diese fälle werden vermutlich zwar eher selten auftreten und die meisten leute werden wohl mit dieser beschränkung gut klar kommen... aber beim support einen neuen key anfordern zu müssen find ich schon extrem nervend und unangemessen...

und das gerade bei einem spiel wie anno, welches sicher eine hohe langzeitmotivation hat, und welches man durchaus auch nach einigen jahren nochmal hervorkramt und zocken möchte... da sollten sich die spielehersteller doch echt nochmal gedanken machen und ein bessere lösung für kunden und herstelller entwicklen... (vielleicht sollte ich das mal machen und an die teuer verkaufen  )


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BiAir am 17.06.2009 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Anno hat *KEINEN Multiplayer Part* von daher ein absolutes No Go! Ich warte ab und sehe mal was passiert.
> greez



Vielleicht wird die Online-Aktivierung ja in Zukunft der MP-Part auf dem PC. Mit Highscore Listen, wer das Spiel am meisten aktiviert hat usw.


----------



## hTr (17. Juni 2009)

Relactus am 17.06.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> opexs am 17.06.2009 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau  freue mich darauf um ehrlich zu sein. Habe ein sehr gutes Gefühl was dieses Spiel anbelangt, ist deshalb schon lange vorbestellt


----------



## TheChicky (17. Juni 2009)

einkaufswagen am 17.06.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, warum die Hersteller nicht den Weg gehen, den Blizzard mit seinem "Authenticator" beschreitet... So ein Ding jedem Spiel beizulegen kann ja nicht wirklich die Welt kosten, bei den Stückzahlen das wäre imho genauso sicher, wie der Tages-Quatsch - denn der wird sicher auch schon vorm Release wieder gecracked sein...



Musiksoftware nutzt häufig so einen Dongle zur Authentifikation. Nur bringen tuts wenig, denn der wird von den Crackern eben software-emuliert und schon ist der "Schutz" dahin. Du kriegst jedes Musikprogramm im Netz. Nene, der einzig sinnvolle Schutz ist ein erstklassiger Multiplayer auf einer Multiplayerplattform im Internet, wo nur Originale funktionieren. Wie das Battle.net. Das ist Blizzards bester Kopierschutz.


----------



## Boesor (17. Juni 2009)

FMEA am 17.06.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> WhiskyFuneral am 17.06.2009 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist zumindest mir mein reines Gewissen schon wert.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (17. Juni 2009)

Ich würde das Spiel einfach Cracken wenn der Kopierschutz Probleme macht oder wenn ich das Spiel 3 mal installiert hab.
Wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat ist das nicht moralisch verwerflich.
Ist generell auch viel praktischer als CDs wechseln :>


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				flight19 am 17.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> NinjaWursti am 17.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja genauso wie nicht sonderlich legale programme die das entfernen, den für Anno sollte es geben sobalt das spiel im netz auftaucht

kann nicht mehr lange dauern, ist wohl schon ausgeliefert


----------



## Laton (17. Juni 2009)

Murphy-Sepp am 17.06.2009 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das Spiel einfach Cracken wenn der Kopierschutz Probleme macht oder wenn ich das Spiel 3 mal installiert hab.
> Wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat ist das nicht moralisch verwerflich.
> Ist generell auch viel praktischer als CDs wechseln :>



Ja, so würde ich es auch tun. Aber wenn ich das Ding jetzt kaufe, haben die sozusagen eine Bestätigung, dass ich mit den Mist einverstanden bin, also was soll ich machen ... ... ... ?


----------



## Boesor (17. Juni 2009)

Laton am 17.06.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so würde ich es auch tun. Aber wenn ich das Ding jetzt kaufe, haben die sozusagen eine Bestätigung, dass ich mit den Mist einverstanden bin, also was soll ich machen ... ... ... ?



entweder kaufen und spielen, oder nicht kaufen und nicht spielen.
Andere Möglichkeiten bestehen für dich nicht (vorausgesetzt, du respektierst geistiges Eigentum, davon gehe ich aber mal aus)


----------



## Laton (17. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 17.06.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Laton am 17.06.2009 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.
 oh mannn - das war eine rhetorische Frage - ich weis was ich tuen werde.
Oder ist deine Antwort auch rhetorisch gemeint?


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (17. Juni 2009)

Superschick diese Sammler-Edition, finde ich.


----------



## silencer1 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				flight19 am 17.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> NinjaWursti am 17.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder, daß es in diesem Land immer schlimmer wird, weil nur noch Lemminge rumlaufen die sich alles von einem Unternehmen aufbürden lassen. Als nächstes kommt die Internetzensur, aber das ist nunmal die Zukunft (in unserem Land).


----------



## Goddess (17. Juni 2009)

Schon wieder hat mir ein Publisher Geld gespart, deshalb geht mein Dank heute an Ubisoft.  

Wann hat TAGES denn mit SecuROM gleich gezogen in Bezug auf die Online Aktivierung? Gibt es für Anno ein Revoke-Tool, oder wird die Aktivierung, bei ordnungsgemäßer Deinstallation, entfernt?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 17.06.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder, daß es in diesem Land immer schlimmer wird, weil nur noch Lemminge rumlaufen die sich alles von einem Unternehmen aufbürden lassen. Als nächstes kommt die Internetzensur, aber das ist nunmal die Zukunft (in unserem Land).



Da seh' ich schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied.
Im einen Fall möchte eine Firma ihr Produkt schützen, und unternimmt deswegen Anstrengungen, die mir als Kunde mißfallen *können*. 
Ich habe jedoch in jedem Fall die Wahl, diese Entscheidung nicht zu akzeptieren, und auf das besagte Produkt zu *verzichten*.
Ich *muss* ja nicht ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen.

Bei Zensur jedoch versucht ein übergeordneter Akteur, wie z.B. eine Behörde, oder "die Regierung", mir, einem mündigen Bürger, Vorschriften zu machen, was ich konsumieren darf,  und was nicht.

Und da hört's bei mir auf - und wenn's irgendwann dazu führt, dass ich fahneschwenkend mit dem Gewehr auf die Straße gehe...


----------



## Elzy (17. Juni 2009)

Kein Revoke Tool=Kein Kauf meinerseits.

Ich warte noch bis Anfang nächster Woche ab, ob Ubi ein Tool nachschiebt. Wenn nicht, wird die Vorbestellung der CE bei Amazon gecancelt.


----------



## DocX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pwned666 am 17.06.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und?
> Vor Monaten gab es schonmal eine Meldung das Anno1404 ein Onlineportal haben wird.
> Onlineportal ... Onlineportal ... hmmm... war mir von vorne rein klar und ich hab kein Problem damit.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den intelligentesten Post und danke für die Unterstellung ich sei Raubkopierer.

Beispiel gefällig, warum ich das Ganze ablehne: Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich mal wieder Anno 1602 installiert und los ging es. Nun gehen wir davon aus, das Spiel hätte Onlineaktivierung und ich müsste aufgrund der Beschränkungen neu aktivieren.
Nun was mache ich nun, Max Design anschreiben? Gibt es nicht mehr. Sunflowers? Gehört zu Ubi. Ubi? Was interessiert die ein Revoke Tool oder eine Aktivierung von 1602, mit dem die nie was zu tun hatten? 

Aber natürlich hat jedes Unternehmen bei Insolvenz oder Übernahme nichts besseres vor, als noch schnell für das Portfolio an Spielen ein Revoketool zu programmieren.

Darum sage ich nein zu Aktivierungen und Registrierungen, wo ich auf Dritte angewiesen bin.


----------



## Sabtu (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Schade, ich hatte mich echt auf dieses Spiel gefreut, aber ich bleibe auch hier meine Linie treu und kaufe kein Spiel wo ich ne max. Anzahl an Installationen habe.

Gruss an Ubi


----------



## Andy77 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				flight19 am 17.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> NinjaWursti am 17.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				husl am 17.06.09 16:01 Uhr schrieb:
			
		

> also ich verstehe die boykott ankündigungen auch nicht, da - für mich - der "aufwand" dahinter in keiner relation zum spielspass steht.
> man muss ja auch keine prinzipien verraten oder sich informationstechnisch ausliefern.



An alle DRM-Befürworter, DRM-Hinnehmer und "Ich hab doch nichts zu verbergen"-Sager:
merkt ihr eigentlich, dass ihr euch ins eigene Knie schießt? Nach in Deutschland geltendem Recht dürft ihr Privatkopien machen (§53 UrhG). Ihr dürft ein Spiel/Film/Musik sogar euren Freunden ausleihen, sofern ihr es unentgeltlich macht, privat (nicht öffentlich) und sie keine Kopien machen. Und dieses Recht lasst ihr euch nehmen. Ihr lasst euch freiwillig, ohne große Gegenleistung (ok, ihr könnt dann ohne DVD spielen...WOW), in euren Rechten einschränken. Die Unternehmen wissen doch, das ihre Eula bzw. die beim installieren angegebenen AGBs keine rechtliche Grundlage haben. Deshalb machen sie es technisch und ihr lasst es auch noch zu und freut euch darüber. Kein Wunder, wenn Onlineaktivierungen die Zukunft gehören.
Außerdem lasst ihr euch, als ehrlichen Käufer, unter Generalverdacht stellen. Es wird geschaut, ob ihr auch wirklich so ehrlich seid, wie ihr das vorgebt. Und das, obwohl die nicht den klitzekleinsten Hinweis darauf haben. Und so versuchen sie auch auf zukünftliche Sicht zu gewährleisten, dass ihr auch ja brave Bürger bleibt. Oder warum glaubt ihr, deinstalliert sich das DRM-Programm nicht nach der Deinstallation des Spiels? Oder anders formuliert: Normalerweise ist man so lange unschuldig, bis man das Gegenteil beweisen kann. Dank DRM ist man erstmal schuldig, bis sie sich vom Gegenteil überzeugt haben.

Und wer glaubt, dass es nur um die Bekämpfung der Raubkopien geht, der ist sehr naiv oder denkt gar nicht erst nach. Dann glaubt ihr wahrscheinlich auch, dass Zensursula nur gegen die Kinderpornographie kämpft. 3 Installationen bedeutet, ihr könnt das Spiel nicht beliebig oft verleihen. 3 Installationen bedeutet, der Weiterverkauf ist mit Risiken verbunden. Das schränkt einen möglichen Weiterverkauf stark ein. Man brauch kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein um zu erkennen, dass die ganze Sache zum Himmel stinkt.

Bisher scheint nur EA zur Vernunft gekommen zu sein. Wenn ihr wollt, dass die anderen das auch tun, funktioniert nur auf einem Weg: boykottiert solche Beschränkungen durch das Nichtkaufen der verseuchten Produkte.


----------



## Goddess (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Da ich gerade bei Amazon unterwegs war, habe ich auch kurz nach Anno 1404 gesucht. Da geht gerade wieder das abwerten mit einem Stern, und die übliche Diskussion darum los, warum Online-Aktivierungen schlecht sind. *click


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 17.06.2009 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich gerade bei Amazon unterwegs war, habe ich auch kurz nach Anno 1404 gesucht. Da geht gerade wieder das abwerten mit einem Stern, und die übliche Diskussion darum los, warum Online-Aktivierungen schlecht sind. *click



Ich find's richtig. Nur so kann man den Firmen an den Kragen gehen. EA hat das mit der Zeit auch so viel Ansehen gekostet, dass sie gar keine andere Wahl hatten als auf DRM zu verzichten.


----------



## satchmo (17. Juni 2009)

System am 17.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Oh nein, mein Lieblingsspiel und die von mir verhasste Kopierlösung TAGES.

Das dreisteste ist, dass man die Kopie nicht deaktivieren kann und sich an den Support wenden muss. Da kann ich nur so deutlich werden und sagen, dass mich das   

Wie oft ich mein Anno schon ausgepackt und installiert habe, da kann es auch vorkommen, dass der Rechner dreimal neu aufgesetzt wurde... Nein, mit Deaktivierung hätte ich es gerade noch so akzeptieren können. Naja, man wird wieder lesen können wie wenig der Schutz gebracht hat und wird sich wieder fragen dürfen, was das alles soll... immer die gleich Leier.

Dann muss ich jetzt, konsequenter Weise auf den Kauf verzichten? Eigentlich schon...

Ich frage mich, ob diese Politik nicht dazu führt, dass die eine oder andere Kopie angefertigt wird. Leider sind solche Erhebungen kaum machbar.


----------



## DrHasenbein (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

kein Multiplayer aber online-Aktivierung


----------



## Solon25 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das dreiste ist die *kostenpflichtige* Hotline zum erneuten aktivieren. Gleich 24ct/Min. kostet die. Da hätte ich lieber das Earth2160 "System" gehabt. Kostenlose 24/7 Hotline. Nach 3 Aktivierungen zwar Registrierungszwang, man bekam aber wenigstens einen Code mit dem man künftig das Spiel über die Ingame Telefonaktivierung immer wieder freischalten kann. Funzte neulich erst wieder bei mir, nach 3 Jahren...


----------



## patsche (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Tja, so wie es aussieht wird das wohl das erste mal sein dass ich mir ein neues Anno NICHT kaufe, so konsequent bin ich.

Dumm gelaufen Ubisoft.  

edit//
Ergo dürfte jetzt wohl auch klar sein warum 1404 beim Releas 10€ teurer ist als 1701 damals!


----------



## chaos777 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hahah was für ein Witz,ich soll bezahlen und mich auch noch mit dem Kopierschutz rumärgern??wer kein Internet hat,hat Pech gehabt?hallo?
was ist das für eine Scheisse?
die können sich das Spiel sonstwohin stecken


----------



## Lion2k7 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Es zwingt dich keiner, das Spiel zu kaufen...warum sich hier so viele aufregen. ^^


----------



## Provyder (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Andy77 am 17.06.2009 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> flight19 am 17.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Sehr schöner, bislang von mir nicht durchdachter Gedanke.

Dazu noch:

Liebe Kopierschutz-Ertrager, Ihr könnt Euch ja schon mal fragen, was nach DRM kommt, wie schlimm es dann sein wird. Ob ihr vielleicht in 15 Jahren für jedes Spiel ein eigenen Computer braucht, wie wär das? Habt Ihr eigentlich ein Gewissen und Ehre, oder lasst Ihr Euch gerne von Leuten, die Euch nicht kennen, als Raupkopierer beschimpfen?


----------



## DocX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lion2k7 am 17.06.2009 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Es zwingt dich keiner, das Spiel zu kaufen...warum sich hier so viele aufregen. ^^



Darf ich meine persöhnliche Meinung nicht kundtun, solange diese auf eine nicht beleidigende Art und Weise nieder geschrieben ist? Am besten sollte man ab jetzt jede Kritik, die man hervorbringen wollte, für sich behalten. Am besten in allen Lebenslagen


----------



## ps7 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ihr solche Methoden wirklich boykottieren wollt, dann beginnt bitte bei Windows. Oder hat etwa keiner von euch Rebellen ein lizenziertes Betriebssystem? Verändert die Welt, werft eure PCs auf die Strasse und spielt wieder in realen Sandkästen. Oder werdet vernünftig und honoriert die Leistungen der Entwickler, auch wenn es nicht so weit hätte kommen müssen, wäre jeder von Anfang an ehrlich gewesen. Ich bin zwar mit diesen Methoden auch nicht 100%ig einverstanden, doch nehme ich es für ein gutes Spielerlebnis gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Peddaa (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@PcGames

Wäre es möglich, dass ihr ein Bild von der Rückseite der Hülle macht und veröffentlicht, damit man mal sehen kann, wie groß der Hinweis ist, dass man eine Internetverbindung braucht?


----------



## Pwned666 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die Umfrage ist ja cool.
Daran sieht man schon das die leute das Spiel sowieso nicht gekauft hätten selbst wenn es keinen kopierschutz gehabt hätte.

Es wird nur dem "Hype-wegen" mitgeflamet wie schon bei den witzigen Steam Argumenten.
Manche machen nen heiligen Krieg daraus obwohl es nur ein SPIEL ist das sogar sehr günstig zu haben ist (UK 22,99Pfund) wenn man sich bissl umschaut.


Naja, jammert ihr mal weiter. Freu mich schon auf den Release


----------



## BLX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich finde die möglichen Antworten in der Umfrage nicht wirklich gelungen. Die meisten "Anno-Verweigerer" haben ja eigentlich kein Problem mit einem Kopierschutz, sondern mit dieser von Ubi-Soft gewählten Variante inkl. Online-Aktivierung.

Daher fänd ich eine mögliche Antwort wie 

- "mit herkömlichem Kopierschutz (prüfen auf Original-DVD) ohne Onlineaktivierung hätte ich es gekauft, so nicht !" 

für sinnvoller.


----------



## gildenmeister (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Schlimm so mancher Fanboy hier. Naja jemand dem seine Rechte als ehrlichen Kunde egal sind. Kann auch nicht viel mit Meinungsfreiheit anfangen.  Statt dessen wir nur beleidigt und verspottet, niedrigstes Niveau. Kurz und knapp. Spiel war fest eingeplant , aber so nicht aus den hier erwähnten gründen.  = ein Käufer weniger.


----------



## gildenmeister (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Stimme meinen Vorredner zu. Die Auswahl der Abstimmung ist ein Witz und verfällst das Ergebnis.

Kopierschutz ja aber ohne Zwangsregistrierung oder Internetaktivierung !

So Sinnlos !!!!


----------



## Septimus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich gehörte zu den Betatestern und ich werd es mir auf alle Fälle zulegen,das Spiel ist einfach Genial gemacht.

Zudem Punkt:was passiert nach der 3.Aktivierung?

Die UbiSoft Leute sind auch am Abend und am Wochenende für Problemlösungen da,nen Key bekommt man selbst Mitten in der Nacht.
Mail abschicken,ne halbe Stunde warten und weiter gehts.

Und sollte UbiSoft wirklich mal den Bach runter gehen oder einen Nachfolger Vorstellen dann finden die eine Lösung,so wie bei vielen weiteren Spielen vorher auch die man jetzt in der Pyramide als Budget finden kann.

Also finde ich das diese DRM Maßnahme noch völlig im Rahmen liegt.Alles was ich Spielern ohne I-Net wünsche ist das UbiSoft auch eine Aktvierung per Telefon in Erwägung ziehen sollte.Geht ja auch bei Windows.


----------



## DocX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pwned666 am 18.06.2009 07:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Umfrage ist ja cool.
> Daran sieht man schon das die leute das Spiel sowieso nicht gekauft hätten selbst wenn es keinen kopierschutz gehabt hätte.
> 
> Es wird nur dem "Hype-wegen" mitgeflamet wie schon bei den witzigen Steam Argumenten.
> ...



Und schon wieder ein geistreicher Kommentar mit wasserdichter Argumentation. Klar an 360 Teilnehmern sieht man, dass sich die meisten das Spiel sowieso nicht gekauft hätten (hatten die vor 1000 Exemplare zu verkaufen).

Und natürlich "flamet" jeder nur des Hypes wegen mit. Hättest du dir Argumente dazu durchgelesen, dann wäre dir vielleicht auch aufgefallen, dass hier viele ihre Begründungen angeben und nicht so einen Schwachsinn schreiben wie du.

Jammern, heulen und flennen ist nicht gleich Kritik üben.

Und ist es vielleicht schon aufgefallen, dass die wenigsten Leute hier die Personen die sich das Spiel trotz Online-Aktivierung kaufen in irgendeiner Art und Weise beleidigen oder angreifen. Kann man von dir nicht behaupten.


----------



## Jucy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich werds mir nicht kaufen auch wenn ich bis jetzt alle teile gekauft habe  aber ich halte nix von einer onlineaktivierung als kopierschutz ( ich weis genau ich bin auf ner lan installiere es und ärger mich dann das ichs trotzdem nicht zocken kann) 
nur so als bsp und da gibts bei mir noch viele mehr 

außerdem kaufe ich mir keine spiele mehr ohne multiplayer  hab mich bei 1503 schon ziemlich aufgeregt und wir zocken anno 1701 zb ziemlich häufig in 12 h sitzungen  
und von den partien 1604 wird heute noch beim grillen gesprochen und das ist nun wirklich schon ewig her 

sehr schade muss ich sagen hätte es mir gerne gekauft aber nicht unter diesen umständen


----------



## jonei (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

So ein Mist!
Ich habe Anno 1602, 1503 und 1701 original im Regal. Auf 1404 habe ich mich riesig gefreut. Allerdings ist diese Vorfreude nun verflogen. So etwas mache ich nicht mit. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das gute Beispiel Sims3 Schule macht und zukünftig wieder auf DRM verzichtet wird. Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass Raubkopierer ein besseres Produkt haben, als erhliche Kunden. 

Naja, die Demo wird trotzdem gleich gezockt, aber Geld gibts dieses mal von mir nicht!


----------



## ps7 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				jonei am 18.06.2009 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Mist!
> Ich habe Anno 1602, 1503 und 1701 original im Regal. Auf 1404 habe ich mich riesig gefreut. Allerdings ist diese Vorfreude nun verflogen. So etwas mache ich nicht mit. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das gute Beispiel Sims3 Schule macht und zukünftig wieder auf DRM verzichtet wird. Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass Raubkopierer ein besseres Produkt haben, als erhliche Kunden.
> 
> Naja, die Demo wird trotzdem gleich gezockt, aber Geld gibts dieses mal von mir nicht!




Mal ganz ehrlich, jonei. Wenn du einer bist, der alle Originale im Regal lagert, was stört dich dann eine Online-Aktivierung? Diese erschwert vor allem den Wiederverkauf.
Ausserdem ist es doch nervig zu wissen, dass x-fache Kopien eines Titels im Umlauf sind, den wir mit hart verdientem Geld erworben haben. Ich halte das Preisleistungsverhältnis für gute Spiele immer noch für angemessen.


----------



## Andy77 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ps7 am 17.06.2009 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr solche Methoden wirklich boykottieren wollt, dann beginnt bitte bei Windows. Oder hat etwa keiner von euch Rebellen ein lizenziertes Betriebssystem? Verändert die Welt, werft eure PCs auf die Strasse und spielt wieder in realen Sandkästen. Oder werdet vernünftig und honoriert die Leistungen der Entwickler, auch wenn es nicht so weit hätte kommen müssen, wäre jeder von Anfang an ehrlich gewesen. Ich bin zwar mit diesen Methoden auch nicht 100%ig einverstanden, doch nehme ich es für ein gutes Spielerlebnis gerne in Kauf.





			
				ps7 am 18.06.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich, jonei. Wenn du einer bist, der alle Originale im Regal lagert, was stört dich dann eine Online-Aktivierung? Diese erschwert vor allem den Wiederverkauf.
> Ausserdem ist es doch nervig zu wissen, dass x-fache Kopien eines Titels im Umlauf sind, den wir mit hart verdientem Geld erworben haben. Ich halte das Preisleistungsverhältnis für gute Spiele immer noch für angemessen.



Natürlich müsste man bei Windows anfangen, nur leider sieht es bei der Wahl der Betriebssysteme ein wenig schlechter aus als bei den Spielen. Außerdem sehe ich einen Unterschied zwischen Betriebssystem und Unterhaltungssoftware.

Aber stell dir mal folgendes Szenario vor:
Du möchtest ins Kino, kaufst die Karte und das Popcorn und Getränke. Du setzt dich auf den richtigen Platz. So, kurz bevor der Film anfängt, läuft ein Kontrolleur durch den Saal und schaut, ob du auch wirklich auf demrichtigen Platz sitzt. Während des Films wirst du beobachtet: sie schauen, wie du dich verhälst und was du so isst und trinkst. Ob du nicht doch zufällig von außerhalb was mitgenommen hast. So, nun ist der Film zu Ende und am Ausgang wirst du nochmal gefilzt: die Kinobetreiber müssen ja sicherstellen, dass du den Film nicht heimlich mit Camcorder oder Handy aufgenommen hast.

So in der Art kannst du dir dann den Kopierschutz vorstellen. Toll, oder? Hier geht es also nicht um das Honorieren der Arbeit, sondern darum, wie du als Kunde behandelt wirst. Es gibt auch Diebe in der wirklichen Welt. Die kriminelle Energie kannst du nicht verhindern. Nie! Aber deswegen alle unter Generalverdacht stellen ist der falsche Weg. Ich lasse mir doch nicht unterstellen, ich sei ein potentieller Krimineller. Wer das mit sich machen lässt, ist selber schuld.

Und jemand hat mal hier oder in einem anderen Forum ein super Beispiel gebracht: das Bankgeheimnis wurde damals gelockert, um effefktiver gegen Terroristen vorgehen zu können. Jetzt dürfen sie auch schon deine Bankdaten einsehen, wenn du Hartz IV-Empfänger bist. Sind Hartz IV-Empfänger potentielle Terroristen? So langsam sollte es doch klingeln. Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es dabei bleibt, wenn ein gewöhnungseffekt eintritt.


----------



## norea-x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

und wo ist das Problem an einer Onlineauthentifizierung? Internet habt ihr ja anscheinend. Richtigen (!) Namen, Adresse, etc. eingeben? Tja, wer das macht ist selbst schuld - braucht man ja nicht.


----------



## DocX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				norea-x am 18.06.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> und wo ist das Problem an einer Onlineauthentifizierung? Internet habt ihr ja anscheinend. Richtigen (!) Namen, Adresse, etc. eingeben? Tja, wer das macht ist selbst schuld - braucht man ja nicht.



Hättest du dir Argumentationen durchgelesen, wüsstest du warum. Hier geht es nicht nur um das Bereitstellen der persönlichen Daten, sondern auch um andere Gründe.


----------



## norea-x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DocX am 18.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> norea-x am 18.06.2009 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sondern? Dass man es nur auf drei Rechnern installieren darf? Ich persönlich wechsel jetzt nicht alle 6 Monate Mainboard und CPU


----------



## Solon25 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				norea-x am 18.06.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Sondern? Dass man es nur auf drei Rechnern installieren darf? Ich persönlich wechsel jetzt nicht alle 6 Monate Mainboard und CPU


Verstehst es immer noch nicht. Hauptsache mit der DEMO ködern lassen....


----------



## DocX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				norea-x am 18.06.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 18.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte lies dir die Kommentare durch, ich werde jetzt nicht anfangen hier alles noch einmal zu zitieren.


----------



## norea-x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DocX am 18.06.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> norea-x am 18.06.2009 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehts um den Generalverdacht als Räuber angesehen zu werden?
Jo, irgendwie muss man ja sein geistiges Eigentum schützen, wenn irgendwelche Assozialen ständig Software stehlen. Verstehe ich vollkommen.
Das macht aber weder die Technik, noch das Spielprinzip und auch nicht das Gameplay kaputt, so eine Onlineauthentifizierung. Eigtl. schießt man sich durch den Nichtkauf nur selbst ins Knie, weil man es eben nicht spielen kann, oder man reiht sich in die Schlange der Assozialen ein und klaut es.


----------



## DocX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				norea-x am 18.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 18.06.2009 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also dann doch noch einmal, es geht um die Tatsache, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich die Spiele in ein paar Jahren noch nutzen kann. Eine Theorie habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher mit Anno 1602 aufgestellt, hätte dieses eine Aktivierung gehabt.
Und ja ich spiele auch ältere Spiele immer mal wieder, siehe Anno 1602, Max Payne, etc.
Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder mit der Aussage kommen, es kommt doch sowieso irgendwann für jedes Spiel ein Revoke Tool oder dann nutze einen Crack.


----------



## norea-x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DocX am 18.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder mit der Aussage kommen, es kommt doch sowieso irgendwann für jedes Spiel ein Revoke Tool oder dann nutze einen Crack.



Doch, genau das sage ich. Bzw. liegt es in ein/zwei Jahren auf dem Krabbeltisch, bis dahin komplett gepatcht und ohne Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, wie 90% der Spiele.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 17.06.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, so wie es aussieht wird das wohl das erste mal sein dass ich mir ein neues Anno NICHT kaufe, so konsequent bin ich.
> 
> Dumm gelaufen Ubisoft.
> 
> ...



Bei 1701 hatten sich die Händler damals einen regelrechten Preiskampf geliefert.
Ob das jetzt nicht auch passiert ist noch nicht abzusehen. 

Aber so doer so, Anno 1701 war damals einfach nur unglaublich günstig, dass jetzige Anno ist, vorerst jedenfalls, nur "normal" teuer.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wow, also ich als überzeugter Annoholiker werde mir das Spiel natürlich auf jeden fall kaufen.

Ich wusste bislang allerdings nicht, dass ich dadurch quasi das Abschaffen der Menschenrechte unterstütze.
Mir persönlich bringt der Kopierschutz keine Nachteile, ich fühle mich vor allem im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier durch den Kopierschutz auch nicht als potenzieller Verdächtiger.
jedenfalls nicht mehr als in vielen anderen bereichen.

Wem dies oder jenes nicht passt, ist doch in Ordnung, das Spiel nicht kaufen und Alternativen nutzen.

Aber wie üblich gilt auch hier, nicht jeder, der einen Kopierschutz akzeptiert ist ein Idiot und nicht jeder, der ihn boykottiert ist ein schlauer Held.


----------



## DocX (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				norea-x am 18.06.2009 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 18.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und da bin ich wie gesagt anderer Meinung, da ich 
1. nicht der Meinung bin, dass 90% der Spiele aktivierungsfrei sind, wenn diese auf dem Krabbeltisch liegen und 
2. auch nach ein paar Jahren, wenn ich ein Spiel wieder spielen möchte, nicht erst im Internet suchen möchte, ob es ein Revoketool gibt, geschweige denn zu einem Crack greifen muss. Vor allem stellt sich da die Frage, ob dies für kleinere, nicht so bekannte Spiele auch so problemlos möglich wäre.

Aber wie gesagt, meine Meinung und es soll jeder machen wie er will.



			
				Boesor am 18.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie üblich gilt auch hier, nicht jeder, der einen Kopierschutz akzeptiert ist ein Idiot und nicht jeder, der ihn boykottiert ist ein schlauer Held.



Vollkommen richtig, aber bitte auch im Umkehrschluss die gleiche Logik verwenden.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DocX am 18.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist bereits integriert.


----------



## Solon25 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> *UBI_Annick*
> Gestern wurde mehrfach berichtet, dass der Kopierschutz von ANNO 1404 ein Spielen an Offline-Rechnern unmöglich macht bzw. dass der Spielerechner zwingend eine Internetverbindung benötigt. Das ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Richtig ist, dass nur der Aktivierungsprozess selbst eine Online-Verbindung erfordert, d.h. die Aktivierung kann auch auf einem anderen PC erfolgen, als der, auf dem ANNO installiert ist. Zum Spielen selbst ist keine Online-Anbindung notwendig, d.h. das Spiel kann auch auf „Offline“-Systemen problemlos gespielt werden. Startet man erstmalig das Spiel nach der abgeschlossenen Installation, werden dem Spieler zwei Freischaltoptionen direkt angeboten. Die einfachste Methode ist die direkte Online-Aktivierung, sofern der PC auf dem ANNO 1404 installiert wurde über eine aktive Online-Verbindung verfügt. Verfügt der PC auf dem ANNO 1404 installiert wurde nicht über eine aktive Online-Verbindung, wird dem User die Option zur Offline-Freischaltung angeboten. Das Tages-Tool fordert den User zur Eingabe der mitgelieferten Seriennummer auf und generiert anschließend eine ausführbare Schlüsseldatei „Anno4-@ctiv.htm“. Diese kann man auf einen beliebigen Datenträger, z.B. auf einen USB-Stick, kopieren. Anschließend kopiert man die Schlüsseldatei auf einen beliebigen PC mit aktiver Online-Verbindung und führt dort die Datei aus, woraufhin ein finaler Aktivierungscode als txt-Datei generiert wird. (Alternativ kann man die Anno4-@ctiv.htm auch per E-Mail an Tages einschicken und erhält anschließend den finalen Aktivierungscode). Die erhaltene txt-Datei (welche den Aktivierungscode enthält) kopiert man schließlich wieder auf den PC mit der ANNO-Installation und startet erneut das Spiel. Es erscheint automatisch wieder der Freischaltungsdialog und man entscheidet sich für die "Offline“-Freischaltungsoption. Im anschließend angezeigten Freischaltungsdialog muss der gesamte Inhalt der txt-Datei in das entsprechende Eingabefeld hineinkopiert und die Eingabe bestätigt werden. Anschließend ist die installierte Version von ANNO 1404 freigeschaltet und kann von nun ab gespielt werden, ohne das eine aktive Internet-Anbindung erforderlich ist. Generell gilt: Nach erfolgreicher Freischaltung der installierten Spielversion ist keine Onlineverbindung mehr erforderlich!
> ...



Quelle

Wollte es nur Fairerweise kund tun. Kurz, man kann ohne I-Net z.B. einen USB Stick anschliessen und wie hier im Artikel auf Bild 7 zu sehen auf *Anno4-@ctiv.htm* klicken. Daraufhin werden Daten gespeichert die man auf diesem Stick speichert. Nun geht man zum Kumpel, Oma, Opa, Tante usw. und steckt den Stick in deren PC mit I-Net, lässt die Daten auslesen, speichert die erhaltenen wieder und fährt nach Hause.  Dort den Stick einstöpseln, Daten übertragen lassen, losspielen. Mitmachen werd ich diese Aktivierung nicht, aber wie gesagt, Fairerweise...


----------



## norea-x (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DocX am 18.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem stellt sich da die Frage, ob dies für kleinere, nicht so bekannte Spiele auch so problemlos möglich wäre



Kleinere, nicht so bekannte Spieleschmiede können sich gar keinen großartigen Kopierschutz leisten.


----------



## Karrenschieber (18. Juni 2009)

*Ubi ist größenwahnsinnig*

Ich bin Annoholiker der ersten Stunde und warte sehnsüchtig auf 1404.

1404 werde ich nicht kaufen.
Ich lasse mir doch nicht vorschreiben wie oft ich ein Spiel installieren darf.
Was ist denn wenn Ubi den Bach runter geht ?
Eine Registrierung lasse ich mir ja noch gefallen.
Eine Begrenzung der Installationen ist nicht akzeptabel.

Einem dermaßen größenwahnsinnig gewordenem Unternehmen entziehe ich meine Kaufkraft.


----------



## norea-x (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ubi ist größenwahnsinnig*



			
				Karrenschieber am 18.06.2009 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn wenn Ubi den Bach runter geht ?



Dann gibt es wie bei jedem spiel wo das passiert ist, oder wo das Spiel irgendwann auf dem krabbeltisch gelandet ist, eine technische Lösung. Zur Not Crack


----------



## LWHAbaddon (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ubi ist größenwahnsinnig*

"Sie dürfen Anno 1404 auf maximal drei Rechner installieren."

Ok, thema Anno abgehakt, danke für die info *nach anderen Spielen ausschau halt*


----------



## Ackne (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Moin, hm... Arve

Erstmal zum Thema. 

Zum einen Aktivierung Online ... USK Freigabe 1701 ab 6 Jahre Oma und Opa wohlen Ihrem 
Enkel Kindern ( gibt ja mehrere Omas und Opas ) So ein Hübsches Spiel kaufen, da Sie von 
Ihnen schon genervt worden Sind. 
( da Papa arbeitslos, Mutti geht schrubben. ergo DSL und Co nicht vor handen.)

Sie bezahlen In der Annahme das Dieses Spiel auch OHNE Weiters Funktioniert.

(Agument :: steht doch hinten darauf. ...... Hallo frage mal einen älteren Menschen
 und nicht nur Sie  30-60 Jährige leben danach    ("OP/IT's
ausgeschloßen )  ob die sich in der Materie Auskennen. ??????? Seid ehrlich

Diese Leute habe einen PC den Sie noch nichtmal richtig Konfigurieren können.

Und warum muß auf der Margarine Alles angegeben werden was Darin endhalten ist. ????
klar ersichtlich (d. heist man kann es deutlich lesen ).

Ergebniss ; Unlauter Webbewerb < wegen verschleierung der Gegebenheiten.

Oder hatt 1404 USK ab 16 Hmmmmmm....... na Dann ..... gugs DU.




			
				flight19 am 17.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> NinjaWursti am 17.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ubi ist größenwahnsinnig*



			
				norea-x am 19.06.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Karrenschieber am 18.06.2009 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn eine firma pleite ist haben die gelinde gesagt besseres zu tun als noch revoke tools anzubieten..


----------



## Provyder (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 18.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 18.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, umgekehrte Logik wäre:


Wie üblich gilt auch hier, nicht jeder, der einen Kopierschutz boykottiert, ist ein Idiot und nicht jeder, der ihn akzeptiert, ist ein schlauer Held.

Man muss mir gerade langweilig sein.


----------



## Zocker134 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wollte mir das spiel irgendwie kaufen, aber jetzt ist mir leider die lust verfallen. Tja schade


----------



## hightake (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Von Ubi? Nö nicht so schnell wieder. Sind mir seit FC2 äußerst unsympathisch!


----------



## tweety1966 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Schade,die Demo war schon cool.

Dann lasse ich das mal lieber mit  Anno1404
sein und leg zu den ca. 50€ die ich spare noch 20€ drauf und kauf mir ein Game für meine Xbox360.

Aber vielleicht kauf ich mir das Game ja doch in 1-2 Jahren, wenn's in der  Pyramide für 
'nen 10er bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn rumgammelt. Ma kieken.

mfg


----------



## Boesor (21. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				tweety1966 am 20.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht kauf ich mir das Game ja doch in 1-2 Jahren, wenn's in der  Pyramide für
> 'nen 10er bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn rumgammelt. Ma kieken.
> 
> mfg



Wenn man bedenkt, dass Anno 1701 jetzt noch um die 30 € kostet solltest du dich auf eine längere Wartezeit einstellen.


----------



## Memphis11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.06.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> tweety1966 am 20.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber der preis mit mit dem addon, oder?
Edit
Die Königsedition kostet über 30, die normale bekommt man schon für 20, ist aber auch noch gesalzen*g*


----------



## Boesor (21. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 21.06.2009 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber der preis mit mit dem addon, oder?
> Edit
> Die Königsedition kostet über 30, die normale bekommt man schon für 20, ist aber auch noch gesalzen*g*



Hab jetzt nur den amazon Preis genommen, aber so oder so, für ein Spiel, welches vor ca. 2,5 Jahren released wurde schon einiges.


----------



## Don123 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wird es dann so gehandhabt werden, dass man bei Deinstallation eine Aktivierung zurückbekommt(z. B. wie in Sacred 2)?


----------



## JarodKhoon (22. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				norea-x am 18.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 18.06.2009 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich, warte erstmal ab bis was ändert. Ich kaufe nie gleich, ein Game am Erscheinungstag. Außer die HDRO C.E., weil sie ja limitiert war. Ich weiss nicht wo das Problem von vielen hier ist. Warum könnt es einfach nicht akzeptieren, das es Leute mit Vorbehalten gibt. Das war Ihr hier macht, ist ein Aufzwingen. Ich habe auch alle Teile, aber trotzdem warte ich noch ab. Das es ne Demo gibt, finde ich auch hervoragend. Aber der ganze Hype, is nich mein Fall. Eine Frage habe ich noch. Was ist Ihr eigendlich, wenn ihr umziehen müsst o. ein ein Wechsel zum neuen Provider ansteht? Dann habt Ihr auch das Pech und könnt Anno nich zocken, dann wir Euer Geschrei auch groß sein. 

Man steht leider schon, jeden Tag unter Generalverdacht. Egal was man grad macht. Aber wems gefällt bitte. Nur vergrault man damit Kunden.


----------



## mrbungle-I (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich weis nicht warum wir immer denken, dass die online registrierung und die anzahl begrenzte aktivierungen was mit kopierschutz zu tun haben soll.. also ein schutz vor piraterie
als ob die leute bei den publishern nicht selber wuessten, dass sich ihre games illegal schnell verbreiten und zum teil vor dem launch erhaeltlich sind.

woran verdienen die denn ihr geld ? 
an käufern!!! 
und woran verdienen sie kein geld?
reseller

denkt mal drueber nach.. auch wenn der markt hier in europa vllt nicht so durchzogen ist mit läden wie gamestop(US) (wars doch?) oder amazon, die gebrauchte ware billig kaufen und dann zum 4x preis wieder verkaufen.

was mich an der sache jedoch wurmt ist, dass gerade anno nicht umbedingt das spiel in der welt ist, dass oft seinen besitzer wechselt.. echt schade, gerade an so einem titel einen dermassen bescheidenen schutz festzumachen.


----------



## Solon25 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Don123 am 21.06.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es dann so gehandhabt werden, dass man bei Deinstallation eine Aktivierung zurückbekommt(z. B. wie in Sacred 2)?


Nein.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

mittlerweile weiss ich auch woher mit das mit Anno und Käuferschutz so bekannt vorkommt

Anno 1602 hatte auch einen kopierschutz, bei dem sollte das CD-Rom die originalCD erkennen, ratet mal was passierte..

..

richtig, das funktionierte nicht richtig, und viele, sehr viele kunden konnten ihr gekauftes spiel nicht spielen

wieso riecht das jetzt schon wieder nach so einem desaster? denn ich hab bereits von problemen mit TAGES gelesen 


eigentlich gönn ich solchen herstellern mit so einem kundenfeindlichen kopierschutz eine 100% raubkopierquote


----------



## satchmo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 23.06.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Don123 am 21.06.2009 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das finde ich das ärgerlichste dabei. Hieran ist rein gar nichts mehr Kundenfreundlich und wertet das Produkt leider ab.

Ich denke zwar, dass ich nach dem Kontakt mit Ubi die Reaktivierung erreiche, aber ich möchte niemanden kontakten. Was ist, wenn ich Samstag Abends um 0 Uhr auf die Idee komme, das Spiel zu spielen? Selten ist sowas nicht.

Von mir aus kann es auch sein, dass in einem Jahr ein Patch die Aktivierung entfernt, konkret ist das aber nicht. 

Es ist einfach eine beschissene Unternehmenspolitik, wenn man den abstraft, der das Unternehmen am Markt legitimiert.

Ein solch restriktiver DRM ist und bleibt eine Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem Kunden!


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 25.06.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke zwar, dass ich nach dem Kontakt mit Ubi die Reaktivierung erreiche, aber ich möchte niemanden kontakten. Was ist, wenn ich Samstag Abends um 0 Uhr auf die Idee komme, das Spiel zu spielen? Selten ist sowas nicht.


Ich will den Kopierschutz ja nicht verteidigen, aber dass du es ausgerechnet zu so einer Zeit zum 4. mal installieren willst, und vorher nie an die 3x-Beschränkung gedacht hast, ist doch auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, oder?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 25.06.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 25.06.2009 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie oft ich abends mal nicht schlafen konnte und dann nen spiel installiert hab willst du nicht wissen

es ist völlig belanglos ob das wahrscheinlich ist oder nicht, wenn der fall eintritt stehst du mit dummen gesicht vor deinem eigentum was du teuer erworben hast


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ps7 am 17.06.2009 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr solche Methoden wirklich boykottieren wollt, dann beginnt bitte bei Windows. Oder hat etwa keiner von euch Rebellen ein lizenziertes Betriebssystem?


Doch, ich hab mein XP telefonisch aktiviert, eine nette Frauenstimme.   
Ist das bei Vista bzw. 7 nicht mehr möglich?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MisterSmith am 25.06.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ps7 am 17.06.2009 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Windows musste garnicht freigeschaltet werden obwohl es original ist


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Windows musste garnicht freigeschaltet werden obwohl es original ist


Ich wollte mir den Anruf sparen, hab ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das die Nummer immer um 1 erhöht.
Hat es  auch gemacht, ist aber immer an der nächsthöheren möglichen Nummer hängengeblieben.
Wollte mich aber nicht mehr länger damit beschäftigen, naja das aktivieren über Telefon war dann doch nicht so schlimm, wie ich befürchtet bzw. wie es mir erzählt wurde.
Die nette Dame wiederholt ja zum Glück den Aktivierungscode, wenn man nicht per Telefon auf weiter drückt.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 17.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel auf das man sich freut abbestellen ? Das ist doch albern und kindisch. Ich würde meine Software auch so sicher wie möglich machen.


Tja, nur: ein Spiel welches gut ist, holt man auch nach Jahren noch aus dem Schrank. Will nicht wissen, ob das mit Anno 1404 in zehn Jahren noch möglich ist. Dieser DRM Enteignungsdreck gehört abgeschafft.
Als ehrlicher Käufer habe ich bei Problemen doch die Arschkarte auf, der Raubkopierer zockt einfach. Und wenn die Server am Releasetag überlastet sind, kann ich auch nicht zocken.
Ach Mensch, wo sind die Zeiten geblieben, als man einfach seine Spiele installiert hat und loszocken konnte...


----------

